# what is the best instrument



## redact (Dec 14, 2007)

Just want to see what tempers like to play

btw if you select other then please leave a comment with the instrument


----------



## JPH (Dec 14, 2007)

worst topic ever


----------



## redact (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> worst topic ever


Why?


----------



## Rayder (Dec 14, 2007)

QUOTE(mercluke @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(JPH @ Dec 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > -Deleted-
> ...



Because he likes to crap on people and make them not want to even bother anymore.


I choose guitar.   With a guitar, you can actually create a tune.  You can do that with the keyboard too, but those are for peeps who were forced to take classes in school and didn't have guitar as an option.

As far as drums.....those are for peeps who can keep a beat.  That's actually harder than you might think, but you will NEVER create a tune just by playing the drums.....oh wait, there's that lame rap music garbage now, so I guess you CAN create (what they call) music just by making loud thumping drum beats.....whatever....they CALL that music, but I don't.

Bass is just for peeps that can't play a real guitar well enough, but would like to, so they play bass.

Only people like Trans-Siberian Orchestra can make the "other" stuff work....at least as far as I'm concerned anyway.

Yeah, that's my assessment of the whole situation.  Bite me if you don't like it.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   The truth hurts, don't it?


----------



## Nero (Dec 14, 2007)

Guitar, hands down.

I dunno why I chose it..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Maybe cause I play Guitar?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## redact (Dec 14, 2007)

i play guitar so that's why i put it first, it's the first instrument that pops in my when i think the word instrument because of this

btw JPH touches McLovin' in the showers


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 14, 2007)

I play drums so I choose drums


----------



## Costello (Dec 14, 2007)

I play the piano but I want to learn guitar.
I think it's the best instrument because, well, you can carry a guitar around (unlike a keyboard/piano), play with friends, sing while playing...
there are also many different types of guitars, you can even form a rock band with guitarists only... okay without drums it would suck but still!


----------



## Jax (Dec 14, 2007)

I like to play the keyboard.


----------



## test84 (Dec 14, 2007)

there is no BEST instrument.
there is something BEST FOR YOU.

so mine are Keyboard (electronic), Guitars, Harmonica, some drums.
i even found joy in playing Bass guitar.

but mainly i play with my laptop (for elektronik) and electric guitar.


----------



## TLSpartan (Dec 14, 2007)

Drums. They are just awesome. Lars Ulrich, John Bonham, Steven Adler,Matt Sorum and Vinnie Paul are all excellent drummers IMHO


----------



## Opium (Dec 14, 2007)

What's wrong with you? Guitar of course.


----------



## James B. (Dec 14, 2007)

French Horn! FTW!

Its hard to play, but it sounds cool.


----------



## Bourbanog (Dec 14, 2007)

What's with all the instrument hate? Of course I'll vote guitar.. But every instrument has it's good points and bad ones.

'cept the Kazoo. That thing just sucks.


----------



## DarkKiller (Dec 14, 2007)

I


----------



## xalphax (Dec 14, 2007)

hard one... i like my guitar, because try bringing a piano or a set of drums down to the beach ;-)

also i like my blues harp, because its even more portable.

but i also like all the other instruments.


----------



## Rammoth (Dec 14, 2007)

It depends on what you'd like to do with it. If you want to compose, I'd say keyboard is the way to go.

You can easily record all different voicings and instruments into a track. Even though most keyboards can't produce the sound the actual instruments make, it's still great to give people an idea of what you want to achieve with it. 

Also I'd like to point out something a different user said:
"think it's the best instrument because, well, you can carry a guitar around (unlike a keyboard/piano), play with friends, sing while playing..."

You can do all these with most instruments, so I can't see why that would be a reason to pick an instrument.

However, it's depends a lot on what you want to do with it, for example, the number one instrument to rock with is a guitar. You can't really rock while playing on a keyboard. Well, some people try, but most of the times it just looks out of place and really odd


----------



## tenchan4 (Dec 14, 2007)

The XXX moonshine jug for some good ol' fashioned hootin' an hollerin'!!!


----------



## redact (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(tenchan4 @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> The XXX moonshine jug for some good ol' fashioned hootin' an hollerin'!!!



Lets have a good ol' fashion drunk hillbilly ho down YE HAW!


----------



## Urza (Dec 15, 2007)

Thats a pretty mediocre list you have up there.

I'll go with viola.


----------



## redact (Dec 15, 2007)

never was a violin/viola fan myself but oh well if you like it you like it


----------



## bobrules (Dec 15, 2007)

Played violin for 6 years now


----------



## redact (Dec 15, 2007)

seems you've all confirmed my suspicions no one likes bass, at all and if they do they're too afraid to admit it for fear of being laughed at.
c'mon prove me wrong all you bass lovers


----------



## Turmoil (Dec 15, 2007)

Jazz Flute!


----------



## j5c077 (Dec 15, 2007)

ive been playing guitar for 10+ years but after rock band im thinking drums ftw


----------



## iritegood (Dec 15, 2007)

Bass what? Guitar? Or the huge violin thing?

I picked drums. Because after trying out a LOT of instruments, I found drums the funnest to play.

Guitar is cool too, it just isn't the instrument for me.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 15, 2007)

Them fiddles is right for me (violin, but I mostly play fiddle songs, not classical music)


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 15, 2007)

I like playing the violin. It is really hard


----------



## Urza (Dec 15, 2007)

QUOTE(iritegood @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> Bass what? Guitar? Or the huge violin thing?


I used to play upright bass as part of a three person jazz/blues act.


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Dec 15, 2007)

If bass sucked so hard, why is there one in about 90% of pretty much any kind of music group?
There are some bass songs that require skill just like theres guitar songs that ANYONE can play. Dissing an instrument is just stupid, there no such thing as the "best" instrument.

I've been playing piano for over 6 or 7 years and guitar for about a year or so, maybe a year and a half and I don't have preference. 
Each instrument can have pros and cons to you personally and you can consider them to be easier or harder to learn: For example, I think piano is harder than guitar because you have to take into account using each hand properly since a piano song can have many melodies when guitar tends to have just one, the pedals, etc. but with guitar it's easier for me to throw up a few chords and make a short song without having to make a concrete melody, while someone else can have exact opposite thoughts on that.

A friend from the conservatory told me just yesterday: "How can you play the piano? It must be so hard to coordinate your hands properly" and I was "Well playing violin without going out of tune must be hard too since theres no frets"
Playing each instruments has its pros and cons, I can read in bass clef fluidly and can separate voices properly, but a violinist might have an easier time at identifying melodies.


----------



## Rulza (Dec 15, 2007)

Drums!
I've played drums 4 years


----------



## Chotaz (Dec 15, 2007)

I


----------



## redact (Dec 15, 2007)

let me clarify i didn't mean bass as in the big upright thing i meant bass guitar the four stringed thingo


----------



## pimpyT (Dec 15, 2007)

Caught between the guitar and the keyboard, and then I remembered:  THE KEYTAR.  
The Keyboard, that's held like a guitar and used in so many 80s bands!


----------



## ShadowXP (Dec 15, 2007)

Harmonica.


----------



## arctic_flame (Dec 15, 2007)

I came into this poll thinking that it would contain actual instruments.

And my favourite "instrument that could be used in a band-type" situation would be the Theremin, followed by the guitar.


----------



## Beware (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Rayder @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> I choose guitar.Â  With a guitar, you can actually create a tune.Â You can do that with the keyboard too, but those are for peeps who were forced to take classes in school and didn't have guitar as an option.
> 
> As far as drums.....those are for peeps who can keep a beat.Â That's actually harder than you might think, but you will NEVER create a tune just by playing the drums.....oh wait, there's that lame rap music garbage now, so I guess you CAN create (what they call) music just by making loud thumping drum beats.....whatever....they CALL that music, but I don't.
> 
> ...



Ignorance.  Pure, simple, ignorance.

1.Guitar requires as much rhythm as drums.  If you have no rhythm you may as well sell your guitar and give up right now because you clearly are about as talented as a 4 year old with a kleenex box and rubber bands.  Without rhythm there is not music.  It would just be boring, uninteresting, arbitrary tones no one would be interested in.

2.I play keyboards AND guitar.  I am self-taught in both of them.  You don't need lessons to play the keyboards, only real musicianship and dedication.  Of course, this is something useless hobbyists who think they are true musicians for being able to play guitar lack.  Get over yourself.

3.You also clearly have no idea how drums work.  a)  Rap and hip-hop do NOT use drum kits.  They use drum machines, synthesizers, and samplers.  b)  Drums are tuned just like every other instrument.  Listen to a talented timpani player or a real drummer like Roger Taylor or Ian Paice and tell me you can't create a tune with drums.

4.You also have no idea how you play the bass.  Playing bass and guitar are COMPLETELY different.  Go learn how to slap and thump.  If you are so great at guitar then you must automatically know how to do these, right?  I know plenty of people how play the bass and the guitar and they prefer the bass by far.

Your post was loaded with nothing but ignorance and complete fail.  I've never encountered a human being who knew so little about music and had the nerve to act like a musician.  Grow up and get a life.  You may learn something. [/off-topic]

My personal preference is Hammond Organ.  It is almost completely different from any other keyboard playing since there are pedals, drawbars, percussion, Leslie switching, and other little things about it making the possibilities absolutely endless.  Plus, since the classic Hammond tone wheel organs were hand-built, every organ sounds different.  Find an instrument that offers the same possibilities as a Hammond Organ and I'll personally track it down and learn how to play that as well.  Of course the learning curve is pretty steep, but it is well worth it.  I also like guitar as it is also very versatile and MUCH more portable than a 450 pound console Hammond.

If I could have one instrument right now it would have to be either a keytar or a Chapman Stick.  It's kind of funny because I was just looking at the Williams V2 Keytar right before I noticed this thread.  XD  Theremin's are really cool too.  I may build one for a physic's project when we get to the physics of music.


EDIT: French horns sound really epic too.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 16, 2007)

drums!


----------



## Hiratai (Dec 16, 2007)

There is no BEST of anything. Since "best" refers to your persona; opinion. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I prefer my 15 year old drumset over a famous Bob Marley guitar.


----------



## Beware (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE(Hiratai @ Dec 16 2007 said:


> There is no BEST of anything. Since "best" refers to your persona; opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is what the point of this topic is:  What is the best instrument IYHO, AKA What is your favorite instrument.  How about we don't criticize the wording of the topic and actually discuss musical instruments, hm?


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Dec 16, 2007)

The tuba. I played it in band, years ago.


----------



## Mewgia (Dec 16, 2007)

Currently I mainly play cello, and I play my friend's bass guitar whenever I can and I hope to get one for Christmas. They are both epic instruments that pwn hard.


----------



## GrayFox Cap (Dec 17, 2007)

In a bias opinion, the violin and/or the trumpet are amazing.

Honestly, the viola. It sounds so rich and velvety... it's like tasting expensive and incredibly rare chocolate.

EDIT:
/laughs at all the bass haters

C'mon... it was cool to hate on the bassist HOW long ago?  Open your ears and stop following yesterday's trends that the pop culture corporations feed you.  (sigh, mindless)


----------



## redact (Dec 18, 2007)

the only reason i chose proper guitar over bass is cause paul McCartney played Bass and he looks like a frieky rat thing in all thier video clips


----------



## Sonicslasher (Dec 18, 2007)

hrth, it is the most epic instrument ever!!!


----------



## Beware (Dec 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sonicslasher @ Dec 17 2007 said:


> hrth, it is the most epic instrument ever!!!


QFT.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 20, 2007)

to the bass-haters: check this out

http://youtube.com/watch?v=4dWb-aCWR8U

or this

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yf56jYDv2fc&feature=related


----------



## HippoSheep (Dec 29, 2007)

Guitar all the way


----------



## Jibib (Jan 4, 2008)

Guitar is the best! I have a Ibanez GRG170DX Jewel Blue model , its a Beauty!


----------



## TLSpartan (Jan 4, 2008)

Cliff Burton was a awesome bassist. Anesthesia Pulling Teeth is a testament to this


----------



## HellShade (Jan 4, 2008)

Theremin. You know it.

For the ignorant:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJYho56INKU


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 5, 2008)

Clarinet, bitches!


----------



## ackers (Jan 5, 2008)

I've been playing keyboard for 4 years now (self-taught). I write my own songs. I'm just really glad I got a keyboard for my bday in the first place... look at me now!

So yeah don't be surprised if you see me in the charts one day


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 9, 2008)

QUOTE(Bourbanog @ Dec 14 2007 said:


> What's with all the instrument hate? Of course I'll vote guitar.. But every instrument has it's good points and bad ones.
> 
> 'cept the Kazoo. That thing just sucks.



you take that back. i love my kazoo.


----------

